# INDONESIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

All about Indonesian Stadium, Venues and Arenas Developmentkay:

*Palaran Stadium of Samarinda, East Borneo*



















*President opens National Sports Week*










Jakarta (ANTARA News) - President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in Palaran Stadium of Samarinda, East Kalimantan on Saturday opened the 17th National Sports Week (PON) which will take place till July 17, 2008.

About 7,608 athletes from 33 provinces in Indonesia are taking parts in the 2008 PON events being held in six districts in East Kalimantan.

Before the opening of the PON, several athletes have competed in a number of events and won medals.

Some 43 sports events are being competed in the national sports event which is held once in every four years in the country.(*)


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gelora Bung Karno Stadium of Jakarta*

Capacity: 100,000


















bigger one
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thirnbeck/2248038396/sizes/o/












XxRyoChanxX said:


> GBK












nice Monorel will be there....

*Lebak Bulus Stadium of Jakarta*
Capacity: 35,000



Blue_Sky said:


> *Lebak Bulus Stadium*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Palembang, South Sumatra, Indonesia*

This is the main stadium, Palembang: *Jakabaring Stadium*



paradyto said:


> ^^ ^^






paradyto said:


> In Palembang, South Sumatra Capital of Indonesia, we just have Srivijaya Stadium in Palembang Jakabaring Sport Center…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and this is another stadium (small stadium), Palembang: *Bumi Srivijaya Stadium*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Manahan Stadium of Solo, Central Java, Indonesia*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gajayana Stadium of Malang, East Java.*

such a nice stadium...



r4d1ty4 said:


> Update renovasi Stadion Gajayana, Malang


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Tridharma Stadium of Gersik*

*Stadion Tridharma, Gresik*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Jalak Harupat Stadium of Bandung, West Java*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gelora Bung Tomo of Surabaya, East Java*

Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium of Surabaya



fcaesarn said:


> Rendering…


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow great stadiums! kay:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Nice summary paradyto kay:
Can you maybe add capacity for every stadium?

Some of them look nice, but unfortunately most have tracks.
How many stadiums were used for the AFC 2007?


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Maguwaharjo International Stadium of Sleman*



lpioe said:


> Nice summary paradyto kay:
> Can you maybe add capacity for every stadium?
> 
> Some of them look nice, but unfortunately most have tracks.
> How many stadiums were used for the AFC 2007?


Thanx Ipio Indonesian Stadium were used for AFC 2007: Gelora Bung Karno Stadium of Jakarta and Gelora Srivijaya Stadium of Palembang, South Sumatra



kobis29 said:


> MIS west tribune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

MIS looks good. According to Wikipedia it will be upgraded to a capacity of 50'000. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

i think that's impossible.
recently the government of sleman had problems with fundings for the stadium.
but maybe in the future it could happen.
And unfortunately, most of the stadiums in Indonesia don't install single seats for their stadiums including maguwohardjo, maybe only on VIP tribunes.


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

great stadiums i'll say! WOW


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*National Sports Week 2012*

New Stadium for National Sports Week 2012 in Pekanbaru of Riau (Sumatra)kay:



lancang_kuning said:


> Aku baru dapat rendering rencana Stadion Utama PON 2012 Riau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

buang-buang duit. yang namanya PON pasti cuma rame waktu upacara pembukaan dan penutupan aja. abis itu gak akan penuh stadionnya. mendingan kapasitasnya jadiin 30.000an aja.

Isn't it true, paradyto?


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

> buang-buang duit. yang namanya PON pasti cuma rame waktu upacara pembukaan dan penutupan aja. abis itu gak akan penuh stadionnya. mendingan kapasitasnya jadiin 30.000an aja.
> 
> Isn't it true, paradyto?


Thats not right....after PON, most stadium will be leased or used for other sporting event...the Palaran management will lease it stadium to one of East Kalimantan football club. you know, many FC in Indonesia super league are now stadium-less.

its investment afterall and pride to the local community... just look at the olympic/world cup.

cheers


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ yes, Palaran Stadium will try to hold more International games..
just wait and see.. 

it contains not only Soccer Stadium
but also Tennis stadium, Baskethall, etc..


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

btw, Palaran Stadium's grass is the best grass qualification from FIFA kay:


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not talking about the facilities, i believe that the facilities has been considered to hold a lot of sports events. 
The problem is about the capacity. Like we saw in PON, it's very obvious that the people only had the high enthusiasm watching the opening and the closing. Just to let you know that even the 3rd place match of football which Kaltim was in it, Palaran was full of empty seats. That's PON, what about other events? it's almost impossible to see the stadium to be full in the future, except if the football national team playes there for the Asian Cup Qualifiers


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Bumi Srivijaya Stadium of Palembang, South Sumatra*

the 2nd stadium of Palembang...


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

Palaran Stadium, Samarinda, East Kalimantan



mouRINHO said:


> the closing ceremony PON XVII 2008 East Kalimantan


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Jakabaring Stadium of Palembang*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Palaran really nice!!!


----------



## doyan_bkp (Aug 26, 2008)

Kalo stadion yg di BatuGede bandung udah jadi blm yah??
Liat di planing site keren tuh


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

@doyan

english please..


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

doyan_bkp said:


> Kalo stadion yg di BatuGede bandung udah jadi blm yah??
> Liat di planing site keren tuh


^^cool, I didn't know the planing site.. Did u have it?


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gajayana Stadium of Malang, East Java.*



fcaesarn said:


> Gajayana after renovation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

what is the capacity of Palaran stadium?


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

if im not wrong its about 40.000.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> what is the capacity of Palaran stadium?


40,000 all individual seat.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Maguwaharjo International Stadium*

-edit-


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gelora Bung Karno, Jakarta*



XxRyoChanxX said:


>


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Have you any big indoor arenas in Indonesia?
PS.Indonesian national stadium is awesome!


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

paradyto said:


>


REALLY NICE!!!


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Stadium in Indonesia*

1. IDN	National Stadium	Multi-use	Jakarta	Bung Karno Stadium	100 000	1962	all-seater 
2. IDN	Persija Jakarta	Football	Jakarta	Bung Karno Stadium	100 000	1962	all-seater 

3. IDN	Multi-use	Multi-use	Samarinda	Palaran Stadium	60 000	2008	all-seater 

4. IDN	Sriwijaya FC	Football	Palembang	Jakabaring Stadium	55 000	2004	all-seater 
IDN	Gaspa Palopo	Football	Kota Palopo	Lagaligo Stadium	50 000	-	all-seater 

5. IDN	Persikab	Football	Bandung	Jalak Harupat Soreang	40 000	-	all-seater 

6. IDN	Delta Putra	Football	Sidoardjo	Delta Stadium	35 000	-	all-seater 
7. IDN	Arema	Football	Malang	Kanjuruhan Stadium	30 000	2004	all-seater 
8. IDN	Persebaya	Football	Surabaya	Gelora 10 Nopember	30 000	-	all-seater 
9. IDN	PSM	Football	Makassar	Mattoangin Stadium	30 000	-	all-seater 
10. IDN	PSS	Football	Sleman	Maguwoharjo Stadium	30 000	2005	all-seater 

11. IDN	Persiraja	Football	Banda Aceh	Harapan Bangsa Stadium	25 000	-	all-seater 
12. IDN	PSB	Football	Bogor	Pajajaran Stadium	25 000	-	all-seater 
13. IDN	Persegi	Football	Gianyar	Kapten i Wayan Dipta	25 000	-	all-seater 
14. IDN	Petrokimia Putra	Football	Gresik	Tri Dharma Stadium	25 000	-	all-seater 
15. IDN	PSIM	Football	Yogyakarta	Mandala Krida Stadium	25 000	-	all-seater 
16. IDN	Persis	Football	Solo	Manahan Stadium	24 000	-	all-seater 
17. IDN	PSIS	Football	Semarang	Jatidiri Stadium	21 000	-	all-seater 
18. IDN	PSBL	Football	B. Lampung	Pahoman Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
19. IDN	PSP/Semen Padang	Football	Indarung	Haji Agus Salim Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
20. IDN	PSID	Football	Jombang	Jombang Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
21. IDN	Arema/Persema	Football	Malang	Gajayana Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
22. IDN	PS Palembang	Football	Palembang	Bumi Sriwijaya Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
23. IDN	PSPS	Football	Pekanbaru	Rumbai Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
24. IDN	Persipur	Football	Purwodadi	Krida Bhakti Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
25. IDN	Persisam Putra	Football	Samarinda	Segiri Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
26. IDN	Persita/Persikota	Football	Tangerang	Benteng Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
27. IDN	Mitra Kukar	Football	Tenggarong	Rondong Demang Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 
28. IDN	Persiwa	Football	Wamena	Pendidikan Stadium	20 000	-	all-seater 

29. IDN	Persedikab	Football	Kediri	Canda Bhirawa Stadium	18 000	-	all-seater 
30. IDN	Persitara/PSJS	Football	Jakarta	Lebak Bulus Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
31. IDN	Persib Maung	Football	Bandung	Siliwangi Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
32. IDN	Persiba	Football	Balikpapan	Persiba Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
33. IDN	Barito Putra	Football	Banjarmasin	17 Mei Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
34. IDN	Persekaban	Football	Banjarmasin	17 Mei Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
35. IDN	Persibat	Football	Batang	Gelora Batang Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
36. IDN	PSDS	Football	Deli Serdang	Baharuddin Siregar Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
37. IDN	Perseden	Football	Denpasar	Ngurah Rai Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
38. IDN	Persekaba Badung	Football	Denpasar	Ngurah Rai Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
39. IDN	Football-use	Football	Jakarta	Bea Cukai Rawamangun	15 000	-	all-seater 
40. IDN	Persipura	Football	Jayapura	Mandala Jayapura Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
41. IDN	Persmin	Football	Tondano	Maesa Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
42. IDN	Perserang	Football	Serang	Maulana Yusuf Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
43. IDN	Persiter	Football	Ternate	Gelora Kieraha Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
44. IDN	Medan Jaya/PSMS	Football	Medan	Teladan Stadium	15 000	-	all-seater 
45. IDN	Persela	Football	Lamongan	Surajaya Stadium	12 500	-	all-seater 
46. IDN	Football-use	Football	Bandung	Sangkuriang Stadium	12 000	-	all-seater 
47. IDN	Pupuk Kaltim	Football	Bontang	Mulawarman Stadium	12 000	-	all-seater 
48. IDN	Pelita Krakatau Steel	Football	Cilegon	Krakatau Steel Stadium	12 000	-	all-seater 
49. IDN	Football-use	Football	Jakarta	Kuningan Stadium	12 000	-	all-seater 
50. IDN	PSKC	Football	Kota Cimahi	Sangkuriang Stadium	12 000	-	all-seater 
51. IDN	Persim	Football	Maros	Merdeka Stadium	12 000	-	all-seater 
52. IDN	Persiba	Football	Bantul	Sultan Agung Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
53. IDN	Persikabo	Football	Bogor	Persikabo Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
54. IDN	Persibo	Football	Bojonegoro	Letjen Haji Sudirman	10 000	-	all-seater 
55. IDN	Persibom	Football	B. Mongondow	Ambang Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
56. IDN	PSGC	Football	Ciamis	Galuh Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
57. IDN	Persemai	Football	Dumai	Bukit Jin Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
58. IDN	Persigar	Football	Garut	Jayaraga Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
59. IDN	Persigo	Football	Gorontalo	Merdeka Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
60. IDN	Persid	Football	Jember	Notohadinegoro Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
61. IDN	Persijap	Football	Jepara	Kamal Djunaedi Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
62. IDN	Persik	Football	Kediri	Brawijaya Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
63. IDN	Persikomet	Football	Kota Metro L.	Tejosari Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
64. IDN	Persiku	Football	Kudus	Wergu Wetan Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
65. IDN	Pesik	Football	Kuningan	Mashud Wisnusaputra	10 000	-	all-seater 
66. IDN	Football-use	Football	Kupang	Merdeka Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
67. IDN	Persikubar	Football	Kutai Barat	Sendawar Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
68. IDN	Persikutim	Football	Kutai Timur	Sangatta Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
69. IDN	Persma	Football	Manado	Klabat Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
70. IDN	Perseman	Football	Manokwari	Sanggeng Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
71. IDN	Persehan	Football	Marabahan	Lapangan 7 Desember	10 000	-	all-seater 
72. IDN	PS Mojokerto Putra	Football	Mojokerto	Gajahmada Mojosari	10 000	-	all-seater 
73. IDN	PSKPS	Football	P. Sidempuan	Naposo Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
74. IDN	Persepan	Football	Pagatan	25 Nopember Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
75. IDN	Persipas	Football	Pasir	Tanah Grogot Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
76. IDN	Persekabpas	Football	Pasuruan	Pogar Bangil Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
77. IDN	Persipon	Football	Pontianak	SSA Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
78. IDN	Persipro	Football	Probolinggo	Bayu Angga Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
79. IDN	Perseran	Football	Rantau	Datu Muning Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
80. IDN	PSTK	Football	Tarakan	Ratu Adil Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 
81. IDN	Football-use	Football	Jakarta	Kamal Stadium	10 000	-	all-seater 

82. IDN	PSSA	Football	Asahan	Mutiara Kisaran Stadium	5 000	-	all-seater 
83. IDN	PSBL	Football	B. Lampung	Way Halim Stadium	5 000	-	all-seater 
84. IDN	Persipare	Football	Pare-pare	Gelora Mandiri Stadium	5 000	-	all-seater 
85. IDN	PSPS	Football	Pekanbaru	Hang Tuah Stadium	5 000	-	all-seater

from: Indonesian Stadiums


----------



## ayomaju (Jun 24, 2008)

paradyto said:


> 1. IDN	National Stadium	Multi-use	Jakarta	Bung Karno Stadium	100 000	1962	all-seater
> 2. IDN	Persija Jakarta	Football	Jakarta	Bung Karno Stadium	100 000	1962	all-seater
> 
> 3. IDN	Multi-use	Multi-use	Samarinda	Palaran Stadium	60 000	2008	all-seater
> ...


Wow.. there are a lot of 'big' stadiums (according to capacity) in Indonesia. But why can't we have more details of these?


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

Stadion baru di Bandung yang mau dibangun namanya Gedebage.
(The new stadium to be built in Bandung is called Gedebage)

I think u should think again about the "All-seater" term, most of the stadium don't have individual seats most of them are like terraces.they just sit there


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

ayomaju said:


> Wow.. there are a lot of 'big' stadiums (according to capacity) in Indonesia. But why can't we have more details of these?


all 85 stadium??hno:


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*Aneh*

*Setelah melihat Stadion2 yang ada di Indonesia, saya agak kecewa karena bila dibandingkan dengan Malaysia (forum sportarena-Malaysia Stadium Development) Stadion kita jauh tertinggal dari segi teknologi, arsitektur dan kapasitas, sangat jauh sekali .....hno:*


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ the stadium will not located on those spread islands... :colgate:

perhaps only the big three islands, Java, Sumatra, and Kalimantan...
that build a high class Stadium..  also we will build Java-Sumatra bridge and bullet train for Java island..  

Since Japan-Korea separated by sea, why we can't?
we separated by sea but we still one BIG country..


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

another Indoor Stadium..


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Is the indonesian league popular in the country? Or follow the people more european leagues? What attendance get the top clubs?


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ regarding that, i'll repost this story from Goal.com, but in my approximately 95% of indonesian soccer fans follow the European leagues, while 60% of the population care about the local league.

*Peter Butler: If Indonesia Puts Its House In Order, It Could Host A Great World Cup*
Ex-West Ham midfielder Peter Butler has coached all around Asia. That stint included two years in the Indonesian league. The Englishman was thrilled to learn that the nation wants the 2022 World Cup but warns that widespread corruption in the game needs to be eradicated...

The thought of Indonesia bidding for a World Cup has me thinking how positive it could be for the game there. After spending two years of my coaching career in the hurly-burly world of Indonesian Football I learned a few things.

Anybody reading this thinking it’s a footballing backwater should take my advice: get on a plane and go to Indonesia to watch a game. The atmosphere at one of the top games will blow you away - big crowds week in, week out, full houses of 40- 50,000 are not uncommon.

Apologies to my Australian friends but if you go to a top game in the A-League, all you will probably hear for 90 minutes is ‘Ozzie Ozzie Ozzie, Oi Oi Oi !!!’

*Go to Indonesia and you will get an atmosphere to rival anywhere in Asia. They are fanactical. Last season I was at Arema Malang for a game. Those fans are without doubt the best fans in Indonesia. There were over 45,000 in the stadium, constantly singing and dancing on the terraces.*

*I have always said and believed Indonesian football is the jewel in the crown of Asian Football. It will only get bigger and better and go forward if they can drive out the corruption which exists in the game there.*

Sadly, corruption is rampant within the sport and the Asian Football Confederation and FIFA need to get a grip of it because it is out of control.

I myself am owed over $45,000 by my ex-club, Persiba Balikapapan, and over 50 players are presently fighting their cases with FIFPro at FIFA to receive what they are owed.

There is no protection for coaches and players, and sadly many club officials manipulate the system for their own personal gain, sack coaches and players at will and refuse to pay what is owed on their contracts. The Indonesian FA turn a blind eye.

I have had players on my doorstep and crying on the phone to me begging for help because their club will not pay their contract and they have a wife and kids to feed. The AFC are not interested.

People will always ask if Indonesia is safe to hold such a major event. All I can say is: I have never had a problem in Indonesia in my time and have always felt safe. The people in Jakarta are wonderful people, and Indonesians in general are wonderful. They are so vibrant.

2022 is a long way away and I would love for the hopes and dreams of Indonesian football, and the wonderful people of Indonesia, to come true and that they get a chance to host the tournament. It would be fantastic for a nation of genuine football lovers.

After all the tragic events which have happened in recent years it would be a dream come true for my Indonesian friends to see the spectacle of world football take place there, and I hopefully will be there with them watching England win the trophy at the Gelora Bung Karno. Dreams sometimes do come true!

Peter Butler

taken from:http://www.goal.com/en/news/1649/wcq...it-could-host-


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

lpioe said:


> Is the indonesian league popular in the country? Or follow the people more european leagues? What attendance get the top clubs?


I think,ISL (Indonesian Super League ) is very popular in Indonesia...

And,ISL is the best league in ASEAN (@AFC Rank),


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Is the indonesian league popular in the country? Or follow the people more european leagues? What attendance get the top clubs?


i just talking by the pic.. 




























and many more you can find from Google and Youtube..


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

That sounds (and looks) great.
It seems like most of the stadia built or renovated for the WC could be well used after the games.


----------



## jaystar (Jun 24, 2005)

indonesias fan


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

tenggarong stadium is almost finished not Proposed. 

cheers


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

=NaNdA= said:


> i just talking by the pic..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WaW!
Really Great...Awesome!
One of the BEST SUPPORTER in the world...

Also in Badminton too:lol:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't think you can use that many stadiums with a running track...


----------



## jaystar (Jun 24, 2005)

why not?
berlin, stuttgart have also running tracks...


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ AFAIK, FIFA only allow several stadium with running track, not all stadium.. 

Athletic track isn't a major problem i think.. 
we can covered, or renovated to get more seats..


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

=NaNdA= said:


> ^^ AFAIK, FIFA only allow several stadium with running track, not all stadium..
> 
> Athletic track isn't a major problem i think..
> we can covered, or renovated to get more seats..


of course that's a major problem. FIFA on it's WC regulation has already said that stadium with athletic tracks must be limited. it's not saying that you can't have those kinds of stadiums, but the problem is from what i saw on TV yesterday morning WIB, all of the stadiums proposed will have athletic tracks.

if that happens then Indonesia will have the same problem like China.


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

i mean... the stadium can be modified to cover or lose the tracks for a while... 

major problems for me example, we don't have any International Stadium right now
but we still want to host WC.. nah.. that's a major problem... :yes:


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

*Indonesia upbeat to host `green' World Cup
*


Tony Hotland , The Jakarta Post , Jakarta | Tue, 02/10/2009 2:40 PM | Sports

The Soccer Association of Indonesia (PSSI) is moving to kick off its campaign to host the 2022 World Cup, its chairman Nurdin Halid said.

PSSI is campaigning for the heart of world's soccer ruling body FIFA by sounding out its World Cup host country proposal to FIFA members and hosting the FIFA president next month.

In a presentation Monday, Nurdin said he believed Indonesia stood a chance to win FIFA's approval to host the 2022 World Cup, despite the relatively poorer infrastructure, coupled with the low quality of the national squad compared to other candidates.

He said Indonesia had proposed a "Green World Cup 2022", hoping to capitalize on the current green and global warming movement worldwide.

"Our deforestation rate has contributed much to world pollution. By hosting the World Cup, we wish to build infrastructure and facilities that are environmentally friendly so we can give more to the planet," he said.

The PSSI, he said, would send its proposal this week to FIFA members to give them an idea of what Indonesia was offering.

Nurdin added that FIFA president Joseph S. Blatter would pay a visit to Indonesia "sometime in March", but declined to disclose the agenda.

He also said the construction of 10 new stadiums across the country, ranging in capacity from 40,000 to 50,000 spectators, were expected to be completed by 2015.

These stadiums are in Surabaya, Makassar, Medan, Tangerang, Yogyakarta and Gianyar.

Indonesia currently has three stadiums - Gelora Bung Karno in Jakarta, Gelora Sriwijaya in Palembang and Palaran in Samarinda.

Other countries also bidding for the 2022 World Cup are Australia, Belgium and the Netherlands (as co-hosts), England, Japan, Russia, Mexico, the United States, South Korea, Qatar and Spain and Portugal (as co-hosts).

State Minister for Sports and Youth Affairs Adhyaksa Dault said the government was upbeat about the proposal and would "provide assistance in all aspects".

"What needs to be remembered is that all efforts must be integrated and coordinated," he said.

Adhyaksa also pointed out that Mexico and Brazil, which he said were not well-off countries, had twice played host to world soccer's showpiece event.

"Hoping that we'll be better in 2022, I think we could be a good host," he said.

FIFA is scheduled to announce the 2022 host on Dec. 10, 2010.

Indonesia has hosted a number of international conferences and sporting events, including the 2007 UN Climate Change Conference and last year's inaugural Asian Beach Games.

However, critics have snubbed the proposal, saying Indonesia needs to improve the quality of its national squad first (currently ranked 144th in the world) before seeking to hog the world stage.

Despite the sport's wide popularity here, soccer is barely an industry yet, while thousands of clubs are still rated amateur.

In addition, fanaticism among local soccer fans has led to several chaotic incidents that have resulted in fatalities and financial losses.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Green World Cup...
I think it is a good theme...


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

tollfreak said:


> *Indonesia upbeat to host `green' World Cup
> *
> 
> "Our deforestation rate has contributed much to world pollution. By hosting the World Cup, we wish to build infrastructure and facilities that are environmentally friendly so we can give more to the planet," he said.
> ...


Interesting... At first I was kind of laughing about the 'green' world cup theme. But it could make sense if Indonesia actually starts with putting an end to the massive deforestation in the countries and starts to respect it's own nature more. Also huge investments in things like public transport and clean energy would have to be made. If not the 'green' theme would just be an empty shell in my opinion. 

Do they mean Gianyar on Bali as the place where one of the stadia will be build? And why Tangerang? I thought that was just an industrial suburb of Jakarta?


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

Joop20 said:


> Interesting... At first I was kind of laughing about the 'green' world cup theme. But it could make sense if Indonesia actually starts with putting an end to the massive deforestation in the countries and starts to respect it's own nature more. Also huge investments in things like public transport and clean energy would have to be made. If not the 'green' theme would just be an empty shell in my opinion.


Yeah Go Green.. :cheers:

Photo in 2004 : Gelora Bung Karno Stadium in Jakarta


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

=NaNdA= said:


> i mean... the stadium can be modified to cover or lose the tracks for a while...


That's not what he/FIFA are saying. It's not a matter of simply covering the tracks, it's about having stands at closer distances to the pitch. Meaning - a venue not usable for general athletics. Bottom line, FIFA would like 7 of the 10 venues to be specifically designed for football/soccer and not for Olympic sports.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

GunnerJacket said:


> That's not what he/FIFA are saying. It's not a matter of simply covering the tracks, it's about having stands at closer distances to the pitch. Meaning - a venue not usable for general athletics. Bottom line, FIFA would like 7 of the 10 venues to be specifically designed for football/soccer and not for Olympic sports.


Yes, and that could and probably will be a serious problem for Indonesias bid.
But honestly not just for Indonesia, for a number of other countries especially in Asia, besides Japan, Korea and maybe China and in Afrika. So I seriously believe the Fifa will have to rethink their stadium requirements if they want worldcups not just to be hosted in the wealthy or western countries or in europe. Indonesia would in my opinion be a great host for a worldcup, even with runningtracks everywhere. and honestly running tracks don't matter much, if the spectators accept them and aren't bothered. Of course for soccer a pure soccer stadium would be preferred, and that's why the Fifa want's to enforce pure soccer stadia instead of multisport Arenas and those demands are Ok for stadia in Europe, North and South Amerika and Australia, but they surely are problematic for a large number of countries in Africa and Asia and if the Fifa want's to "export" soccer more into those continents, if they want to increase the popularity there, they'll have to cut back with some of their demands. And especially in the case of Indonesia for example the stadia are often quite or very modern and completely suitable for a worldcup. And if the only aspect is that they have too many stadia with running tracks, it would seem like a rather ridiculous demand and more like an excuse not to let Indonesia host a worldcup, but some european country instead. I believe if Indonesia fulfills all other demands well and would be a promising host, the Fifa seriously should and in fact even might reconsider their running track limitation demands. I could seriously immagine they will, because after South Africa and Brazil and Europe Indonesia would fit in just too perfectly, even without the official continent rotation principle. I believe in 2022 Indonesia will probably have a serious chance of winning the bid with these stadia shown here, in case the Fifa is seriously interested in having a host in Asia again, which they actually might, because the worldcup in Japan and Korea was quite successfull and sure did help increase the popularity of soccer in those countries and Asia in general. and if England, Spain/Portugal or the Be-Ne-Lux shoud win the bid in 2018, they won't have a european host right after that again, so Asias chances would go up. And unless China builds lots of new pure soccer stadia, Indonesia would probably be the nr.1 choice, despite of the running track issue.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Alemanniafan said:


> ...if the Fifa want's to "export" soccer more into those continents, if they want to increase the popularity there, they'll have to cut back with some of their demands. And especially in the case of Indonesia for example the stadia are often quite or very modern and completely suitable for a worldcup. And if the only aspect is that they have too many stadia with running tracks, it would seem like a rather ridiculous demand and more like an excuse not to let Indonesia host a worldcup, but some european country instead. I believe if Indonesia fulfills all other demands well and would be a promising host, the Fifa seriously should and in fact even might reconsider their running track limitation demands.


I'm going to politely disagree with your logic here and I'll tell you why.

Yes, FIFA wishes to expand the game's global impact and some fans may not mind being within athletics stadiums for soccer matches. But while you're implying that FIFA's requirements could be construed as too onerous I would turn that around and ask about the cost efficiency of general athletics venues. Maybe it's purely a US thing but it seems to me the global trend is that no nation needs that many large general athletic venues. Maybe two or three across major metro areas, but certainly not 12. FIFA's ideal vision would likely be 8 minimum capacity venues designed for soccer rather than a bunch of huge athletic venues, because the former is more likely to lend itself to local investment IN SOCCER. China, Indonesia and others might well have enough capacity to hold the WC in their athletic venues, but investment in true soccer stadiums will ensure the nations will continue investing in the sport after the games are over. Otherwise I doubt SA would've built as many purpose-built stadiums as they have, or at least not as grandiose. 

So while this may seem as being too much for FIFA to ask, it could also be viewed as acceptable minimum standards FIFA's should expect from any nation seriously investing in the game. Otherwise it brings into question the host nation's true level of support for soccer. If Indonesia (or any bidder) is truly invested in the game, interested in hosting the WC and has money to invest, then surely FIFA should expect something dedicated to the game much moreso than a fleet of general athletic stadiums. Shouldn't they?


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

GunnerJacket said:


> I'm going to politely disagree with your logic here and I'll tell you why.
> 
> Yes, FIFA wishes to expand the game's global impact and some fans may not mind being within athletics stadiums for soccer matches.
> 
> ...


I agree with your argument to some extend, but there are several examples for large Soccer events where the Fifa or Uefa requirements are simply just questionable. And the same applies to several olympic stadiums also actually, that just are too big after the games for any reasonable use.
The last big soccer event was the European Cup in Austria and Switzerland. And the Uefa requirements in that case were met with a few enlargements in several stadiums. In one case the Tivoli stadium in Insbruck 30 mio euros were spend to enlarge the stadiums capacity from 17.400 (as all seater 15.200) to 30.277 seats for three(!!!) Cup matches only. After the cup the stadium was downsized again to its previous capacity. Now noone can tell me that temporary enlargement of the stadium for those three matches really made any common sense, except the necessity of meeting the Uefa requirements for hosting European Cup. 
So 30 mio € were spent by the austrian taxpayers, just to be able to sell 46.566 aditional tickets. That's 644,25 € per extra ticket from the taxpayers of Austria. Now I don't believe that actually really made any rational sense. And there are a number of other examples where stadiums have not had any reasonable use after a big sport event. Now Austria is a rather wealthy country and might not have much of a problem financing those 644€ per additional visitor in that stadium. But for countries like Indonesia this approach doesn't make all that much sense.
Obviously the soccer clubs there usually use a multipurpose stadium in the larger cities. And that makes sense. I don't believe one could ask or expect a country like Indonesia to invest in a number of additional pure soccerstadiums. Only for hosting a worldcup. simply because it wouldn't really improve the infrastructure there, because the stadiums there are suitable and I assume also large enough for their national soccer league. And that would probably just make it necessary to find another use for the existing, rather modern athletic stadiums. And I seriously doubt that would make much sense, because it simply creates a necessity for huge investments with a doubtfull effect on the stadium infrastructure there. Here in germany the stadiums are allmost all used for the Bundesliga and have a reasonable size for that purpose, so the required modernisations were a) usefull and b) in many cases necessary anyways with or without the worldcup. In Austria the stadiummodifications really weren't any helpful in several cases, simply because the local leagues and clubs that play in those stadiums are way too small. And in Indonesia it seems as if a number of potential host stadiums are just being modernised or built. And It seems doubtfull that those additional soccerstadiums would really improve the league there much. Not even considering the amount of "necessary" investments to fully meet the Fifa requirements. But I believe those would only make sense if the additional number of stadia would also meet a purpose or find some use after the worldcup, which probably could be quite questionable, but of course I'm not familliar enough with those cities in Indonesia and their acutal stadiuminfrastructure to know if any additional stadiums of the required size would find a propper use after a worldcup.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Well in essence you're making my argument. While we can't say for sure how profitable the Euro events in Austria and Switzerland were, if we use your analogy then Indonesia should NOT invest in any pure soccer stadiums, which I agree with. Thus, when comparing bids FIFA should take that into consideration, AND give greater appreciation to those nations that do have more proper facilities and have made the investment. This is why I would say Australia appears to be a much better bid, as would any bid with more viable venues that would provide better accommodations (read: USA). 

Indonesia will someday prove a great WC host, and maye for 2022, but based on what we've seen and know they're far behind the capabilities of several other bids for this upcoming round.


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

yes, Australia has better facilty than us, no doubt. :yes:
so FIFA will not give chance to developing country like Indonesia?
we have more than 100 nations in this planet, why give second or third chance to
host WC if other nations have the same opportunity.. 

btw, does FIFA only considered on stadium?? that's the only one reason to become WC Host?? c'mon.. Indonesia is a country with huge population, great football atmosphere, and passionate supporters..  
i hope FIFA know it.. :angel:

sorry for my bad english..


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

No, FIFA only considers the $$$$$$$$.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

=NaNdA= said:


> yes, Australia has better facilty than us, no doubt. :yes:
> so FIFA will not give chance to developing country like Indonesia?
> we have more than 100 nations in this planet, why give second or third chance to
> host WC if other nations have the same opportunity..
> ...


Don't worry about your English, friend, any working knowledge of a second language is to be applauded!

First off, keep in mind this is all just my opinion. No, FIFA won't be thinking just about stadiums. They hope and probably intend to have the event hosted by many countries around the globe that have never hosted the WC, and that's why they've made considerable efforts to bring the event to Africa and back to South America. But FIFA is not a charity, either, and they know that if they overlook quality bids while simply focusing on developing countries then they will risk hurting the quality of the event and lose support among those nations that have invested so much money and cultural energy on the sport. Besides, losing a WC bid isn't an indication that the bid was bid, merely that someone else's bid was better. 

FIFA knows that conditions in places like Indonesia will likely only get better. As such, why pass over a possibly better bid from Australia for 2022 when they know Indonesia can bid again in the future when they'll likely be better prepared? They want to make each event as successful as possible, so just because Indonesians love the game doesn't mean that alone will earn them a bid. Just look at places like Netherlands, China and elsewhere that can say the same thing. Clearly the logistics of hosting a WC rules over the value of local fan support. And thus, getting back to my original point, this is why simply having a volume of large athletics stadiums doesn't equate to the same level of investment in the game as having several pure soccer stadiums.

FIFA knows Indonesia's assets and potential. They also know that others might have more potential for this round of the WC and that Indonesia can always come back and try again, when there's less of a chance to losing the bid to the likes of Australia or Japan. That's all I'm saying. Either way, I wish you and your nation well in their efforts, and if they do get the chance to host then may it be a rousing success! :cheers:


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

*inside stadiums of Indonesia*

Palaran Stadium - Samarinda - 60.000


















Jakabaring Stadium - Palembang - 55.000









Jalak Harupat Stadium - Soreang - 40.000









Manahan Stadium - Solo - 30.000









Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium - Jakarta - 88.000









Maguwoharjo Stadium - Sleman - 30.000









Kanjuruhan Stadium - Malang - 30.000


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

hmmm 

i agree that athletics stadiums should be kept to a minimum if not outlawed. The whole point should be about maximising fan comfort, if it wasn't then what is the point in having all these bids, because anyone could then hold the world cup with minimum investment.

For me a nation that wishes to host the world cup needs a football pedigree and culture. Indonesia doesn't seem to have the pedigree having never qualified for the world cup under it's own name, even that was in 1938! It does seem to have a football culture though, but it seems one not strong enough to sustain football only venues. However even if they built 12 brand spanking new football only stadiums they should not be considered/ Not until their performances improve on the field ie they have to qualify for a world cup!!


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ Our Football Organizations seems made a little mistake to manage our national team in late 1980 - 1990's 

but in 2000's the football organizations called PSSI has made a huge reformation...
they has made a lot of program to make our football better than before.. 
and World Cup is one of their Program.. 

another program i knew is
1. Make The League better, now it's called Indonesian Super League ( ISL ) with 18 teams from all around Indonesia...started last year.. best in South East Asia..
2. Every football organizations in ISL must have a law firm, so they can jump into large business..with big sponsorship..
3. Every team in ISL must have new standard Stadium..  better facility and better light so they can held a night game.. 
4. Better facility training and every team in ISL must have youth development program..
5. Start to held International Event.. Started in 2007 with Asian Cup with Thailand, Malaysia and Vietnam, but the final Match held @ GBK Stadium, Jakarta.. 
6. About National Team... last match, we have a draw with Oman in Oman Stadium and draw with Australia in GBK Stadium, i think our national team has a positive way to the future with better mangement and better skill..
7. Our National Youth Program ( U-15 ) joined with Uruguay League to meet the real atmosphere of International Football
8. The amount of Football School keep raising...with Arsenal Football School and later Real Madrid Football School will come.. 
9. So many big and International Stadium will be built...  because we will held SEA GAmes ( South East Asian Games ) in 2011.. 

i hope within 10 years more.. we have a better teams, better stadium and better management in Indonesian Football..


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

=NaNdA= said:


> ^^ Our Football Organizations seems made a little mistake to manage our national team in late 1980 - 1990's
> 
> but in 2000's the football organizations called PSSI has made a huge reformation...
> they has made a lot of program to make our football better than before..
> ...


then in ten years, when that is all in place you should bid!


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

=NaNdA= said:


> i mean... the stadium can be modified to cover or lose the tracks for a while...
> 
> major problems for me example, we don't have any International Stadium right now
> but we still want to host WC.. nah.. that's a major problem... :yes:


Not having an International Stadium?
Gelora BUng Karno is an international stadium, havent you known?
Problems you mentioned aren't major problems, since Indonesia already planned to build new stadiums, even they weren't planning to host WC but again the track issue..
Korea for example, built 10 TOTALLY NEW STADIUMS for WC 2002 in less than 13 years. Indonesia could do the same thing and have 2 other stadiums to be refurbished.

About this WC in Indonesia, i think it would make a bigger impact for non-football compared to football. If we host WC than the mass transportation system in Indonesia, no matter what, will be fixed and that would be a very good thing to happen.


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

bigbossman said:


> hmmm
> 
> Indonesia doesn't seem to have the pedigree having never qualified for the world cup under it's own name, even that was in 1938! It does seem to have a football culture though, but it seems one not strong enough to sustain football only venues. However even if they built 12 brand spanking new football only stadiums they should not be considered/ Not until their performances improve on the field ie they have to qualify for a world cup!!


then, FIFA could change their rules. A host country doesn't automatically qualify the WC.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

raynsity said:


> then, FIFA could change their rules. A host country doesn't automatically qualify the WC.


You can't have a tournament where the hosts are unrepresented, unless you don't decide until all the teams are qualified, but as the world cup takes years of planning it's not possible. Just not a good idea at all!


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

They did a pretty shit job of hosting the Asian Cup in 2007.


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

raynsity said:


> Not having an International Stadium?
> Gelora BUng Karno is an international stadium, havent you known?
> Problems you mentioned aren't major problems, since Indonesia already planned to build new stadiums, even they weren't planning to host WC but again the track issue..
> Korea for example, built 10 TOTALLY NEW STADIUMS for WC 2002 in less than 13 years. Indonesia could do the same thing and have 2 other stadiums to be refurbished.
> ...


hey.. hey.. i didn't mean like that.. :nuts:

i mean... Having an athletic tracks not a major problem...
i know that GBK, Palaran and Jakabaring is an International Stadium.. 

what i mean is the major problem..
when we don't have any International Stadium but we try to host WC..
that's a major problem.. since we had International Stadium and we will built more... I think we don't have any problem and should bid for 2022!


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

There are more possibilities that this evening I will go to Mars than Indonesia will host a WC.

A bid without chance.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^

Met a dude in Zanzibar who specializes in 'special types of herbs', he reckons he has 'flown' to Mars many times.

With the shit that grows in the hills in Indonesia, maybe they have been on the same stuff and can't see the reality because of the haze.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't think Indonesia should be hosting a World Cup anytime soon. They do have some excellent stadiums such as the Gelora Bung Karno Stadium. The world "Gelora" probably means "Largest stadium in the city or province". Indonesia only made one appearance in the World Cup and they never got past the First Round. If you don't believe me, just look at this map:








South Africa also made one World cup appearance and didn't get past the first round and they're hosting a World Cup in the near future.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Jim856796 said:


> I don't think Indonesia should be hosting a World Cup anytime soon. They do have some excellent stadiums such as the Gelora Bung Karno Stadium. The world "Gelora" probably means "Largest stadium in the city or province". Indonesia only made one appearance in the World Cup and they never got past the First Round. If you don't believe me, just look at this map:
> 
> South Africa also made one World cup appearance and didn't get past the first round and they're hosting a World Cup in the near future.


Nope Gelora is shortened for Gelanggang Olah Raga which means Sports Arena (Karno is Soekarno Indo's First President) yup there you go.. if SA can, why can't Indonesia?



BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Met a dude in Zanzibar who specializes in 'special types of herbs', he reckons he has 'flown' to Mars many times.
> 
> With the shit that grows in the hills in Indonesia, maybe they have been on the same stuff and can't see the reality because of the haze.


Come Again? I don't see any connection with Herbs and Indonesia :?:nuts:



Mr.Underground said:


> There are more possibilities that this evening I will go to Mars than Indonesia will host a WC.
> 
> A bid without chance.


you got Indonesia mixed up with Bhutan or Laos :lol:...anyways better to try than to just dream on forever 



BobDaBuilder said:


> They did a pretty shit job of hosting the Asian Cup in 2007.


lolz your just jealous your country never hosted it :tongue: if it was Shit, Indonesia would've been Canceled/Replaced

I don't see why can't we hold it, we got the 200 Million pop. and development/Infrastructure as par as any regional power (Brazil, Mexico) and IMO the same Football performance with South Africa which *can improve in 13 years time*...Indonesia's Green World Cup 2022 is a breakthrough idea kay:

I still hope its Russia 2018 and Indonesia 2022, US and Australia can wait till WC 2026 oke:

P.Son't Quote me bitches! :devil:


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

Indonesia is the best host among 4 countries for Asian Cup 2007..


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

and GREEN WORLD CUP 2022! I believe thatkay:


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr.Underground said:


> There are more possibilities that this evening I will go to Mars than Indonesia will host a WC.
> 
> A bid without chance.


well it seems you're rich enough. to get to mars it costs about 60 million dollars.


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

=NaNdA= said:


> Indonesia is the best host among 4 countries for Asian Cup 2007..


I trying to be objective,it's true that Indonesia is the best among the four but that's about the fans not about the facility. Indonesia could be called the best among the Worst.
But like i said before facilities could be renewed. but the biggest problems of course is the achievement of the national team.that's it.


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

BobDaBuilder said:


> They did a pretty shit job of hosting the Asian Cup in 2007.


unfortunately your right, but people learn from mistakes and try to be better on the future.


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Met a dude in Zanzibar who specializes in 'special types of herbs', he reckons he has 'flown' to Mars many times.
> 
> With the shit that grows in the hills in Indonesia, maybe they have been on the same stuff and can't see the reality because of the haze.


the shit growing in INdonesia was owned by a netherlands and a taiwanese person. that's shows Indonesia is potential for everything, both good and bad.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The people of Indonesia, like football?
football is a traditional sport in the country?
Why do I even do not know of any player from Indonesia!
I surpreeende the application from Indonesia!
More so it has good stadiums!


Orang-orang Indonesia, seperti sepak bola?
sepak bola adalah olahraga tradisional di negara?
Mengapa saya bahkan tidak tahu dari setiap pemain dari Indonesia!
Aku surpreeende aplikasi dari Indonesia!
Lebih baik sehingga memiliki Stadion!


----------



## yudz83 (Aug 28, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> The people of Indonesia, like football?
> football is a traditional sport in the country?
> Why do I even do not know of any player from Indonesia!
> I surpreeende the application from Indonesia!
> ...



almost people in indonesia like soccer/football/futsal... people from big metropolitan city like jakarta, surabaya and another big cities.. until village people.. even they play in the street when no cars pass through it.. or in the empty land...

football is the most popular sport in indonesia,, but yes.. unfortunately.. we have a big trouble in the quality of national team and competition,, but not the young talent.. the government has the little concern about the player development and tchnical development of the younger,, but we are improving now.. just see the indonesian super league in you tube.. so... crowded supporters there..


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

yudz83 said:


> almost people in indonesia like soccer/football/futsal... people from big metropolitan city like jakarta, surabaya and another big cities.. until village people.. even they play in the street when no cars pass through it.. or in the empty land...
> 
> football is the most popular sport in indonesia,, but yes.. unfortunately.. we have a big trouble in the quality of national team and competition,, but not the young talent.. the government has the little concern about the player development and tchnical development of the younger,, but we are improving now.. just see the indonesian super league in you tube.. so... crowded supporters there..


Thanks for the reply, did not know that football was so popular in Indonesia
I know even some Brazilians who play in Indonesia
I will see if I find the videos of the League of Indonesia!
I wish good luck to Indonesia, imagine that after it hosted a World Cup football so tends to evolve, now in quality!


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> Thanks for the reply, did not know that football was so popular in Indonesia
> I know even some Brazilians who play in Indonesia
> I will see if I find the videos of the League of Indonesia!
> I wish good luck to Indonesia, imagine that after it hosted a World Cup football so tends to evolve, now in quality!


Indonesian Super League ads











One of our latest games






exhibition game






i will post more video later if some one asked.. 

more video on Youtube!


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

and Manchester United will come to Jakarta on 24th July and will play with our national team..


----------



## wonkcerbon (Sep 1, 2004)

Rekarte said:


> The people of Indonesia, like football?
> football is a traditional sport in the country?
> Why do I even do not know of any player from Indonesia!


there's Indonesian's descent on Netherland national team like *Gio Van Bronckhorst*, *Roy Makaay*, *John Heitinga*, *Dany Landzaat*, and hundreds more Dutch with Indonesian descent plays in Europeans league 

but Im also wondering why there's no good Indonesians football player from Indonesia ?


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ classic reason.... you have to get struggling hard to go to Europe..
only few asian players able to do that..  but we have one player in FC Utrecht
his name is Irfan Bachdim ( 20 ) 

also one Player in Dutch, AFAIK his name is Sergio Van Dijk..
he really wants to play for Indonesian National Team..


----------



## bharadya (Apr 30, 2008)

=NaNdA= said:


> ^^ classic reason.... you have to get struggling hard to go to Europe..
> only few asian players able to do that..  but we have one player in FC Utrecht
> his name is Irfan Bachdim ( 20 )
> 
> ...


Don't forget Radja Nainggolan, who currently plays for Piacenza in Italian Serie B 

Go Green WorldCup 2022!!


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

from previous page.. 



=NaNdA= said:


> Indonesian Super League ads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

bharadya said:


> Don't forget Radja Nainggolan, who currently plays for Piacenza in Italian Serie B
> 
> Go Green WorldCup 2022!!


thanks for the info..


----------



## inzane (Aug 16, 2005)

=NaNdA= said:


> ^^ classic reason.... you have to get struggling hard to go to Europe..
> only few asian players able to do that..  but we have one player in FC Utrecht
> his name is Irfan Bachdim ( 20 )
> 
> ...


sergio van dijk now plays for Queensland Roar in the A-league.
he's one of our main players
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergio_van_Dijk
he's playing this weekend against Adelaide Utd.
Go Queensland !!!


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

from Indonesian Forum



Balaputradewa said:


> *Gempita Suporter Sriwijaya FC - Stadion Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring*
> 
> 
> Tribun Barat
> ...


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

correction to Nanda, Tenggarong stadium is almost finished not proposed

cheers


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

yupz, you right.. :yes: sorry..


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

Indonesia submits bid to host World Cup :cheers:
1 day ago-March 14

JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) — Indonesia has submitted its bid to host the 2018 or 2022 World Cup, a bid official said Saturday.

The deadline for submissions of final bids is March 16, and Nugraha Besoes, secretary general of the All Indonesia Football Association, confirmed the nation's bid was sent on Tuesday to FIFA, soccer's governing body.

Indonesia is among nine countries that signaled their intention to bid in February, and is considered an outsider among that group.

The other countries that announced intentions to bid were: South Korea, Australia, Japan, England, Russia, Qatar, Mexico and the United States. South Africa will host in 2010 and Brazil in 2014.

Copyright © 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

*Match : Sriwijaya FC vs FC Seoul @ Jakabaring Stadium, Palembang *


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

by Sripo Images


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Sandy Pramuji-Jakarta Globe

*With Bid for 2022 World Cup Submitted, It’s Now Time for PSSI to Walk the Talk
*With its bid for the 2022 World Cup officially submitted, Indonesia now faces the hard part.

The deadline for submitting official bids to FIFA was on Sunday, and Indonesian Football Association, or PSSI, secretary general Nugraha Besoes said Indonesia’s proposal was in the world governing body’s hands.

“We’ve sent all the documents that are required by FIFA, and now we’ll wait for FIFA’s response to our intention,” Nugraha said on Monday. “This will be a long journey. We have to start the hard work and prove to the world we have the capabilities to stage the greatest event on earth.”

Australia, Russia and South Korea also submitted their proposals before Sunday.

The Asian Football Confederation initially said it wanted one strong bid from the region that would draw full backing from AFC members. It did not discourage multiple bids, though, and the Asian vote could be split among as many as five candidates.

One crucial part to a successful Indonesian bid will be improving its stadiums and infrastructure, including accommodation, transportation and training facilities. Indonesia co-hosted the 2007 Asian Cup, but it would need much more work to outdo its rivals as roads and sports venues have been neglected during years of tough economic times.

The PSSI has proposed renovating three stadiums and building 10 new venues before 2015, which will require between Rp 8 trillion to Rp 10 trillion ($674 million to $842.5 million).

With government backing, the PSSI believes the country has a fair chance of hosting the 2022 World Cup. “I don’t know how big our chance is,” Nugraha said. “What we need to do now is roll up our sleeves and believe in our dreams.”

Judging by the frequently shifting schedules in local competitions, one perceived weakness in the country’s ability to host is in its organizational skills.

But Nugraha rejected the notion, saying it has nothing to do with the country’s bid.


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

sbyctzn said:


> Update of Gelora Bung Tomo


from Indonesian Skyscraper Forum


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Mandala Stadium, Jayapura, Papua*

Home of Persipura Jayapura


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

Update Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium, Surabya, East Java












sbyctzn said:


>


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

more..


----------



## wonkcerbon (Sep 1, 2004)

*20th FIBA Asia Champions Cup [May 12-20 Indonesia] *

the even held in *Satria Muda Jakarta* Basketball club homecourt, *BRItama Arena *Sport Mall Kelapa Gading,

from adhigallery.blogspot.com, BRItama Arena









pics of the games from basket-hidup-saya.blogspot.com


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Persebaya Surabaya vs Persis Solo @ Tambaksari Stadium, Surabaya*



>


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

*PSS Sleman vs Persis Solo @ Maguwoharjo Stadium, Sleman*


> Stadium:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

r4d1ty4 said:


> more..


Nice development... Thanx


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

r4d1ty4 said:


> don't forget this one :
> 
> DBL Arena @ Surabaya, East Java
> this is the main venue of DBL Basketball League for High school students
> ...



Wow! kay:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Pancasila Indoor Stadium, Muara Enim City, South Sumatra*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Surabaya wishes to become main host of 2011 SEA Games*

Surabaya (ANTARA News) - The Surabaya municipal administration wished to host the 2011 SEA Games accompanying Jakarta as the main host of the multi-event games, and other secondary hosts Bandung, Semarang and Palembang, the Surabaya mayor said.

"Like the other secondary hosts, Surabaya has also complete sports facilities," Surabaya Mayor Bambang Dwi Hartono said here Sunday after a roll call for making preparations for a training center at the National Sports Committee (KONI). 

In addition, Surabaya`s athletes achievements and contribution to the national and international sports events were not inferior to those of the worse three provincials, he said.

"With its various hotels including a five star-hotel, sufficient transportation facilities and sports fields, Surabaya is a most host (for the SEA Games)," he said, adding that he has sent a proposal to KONI, requesting to become the second biggest host after Jakarta. 

In the meantime, Surabaya`s KONI chief Heroe Poernomohadi also supported the city`s wish to become another important host for the SEA Games. (*)


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*A1 Street.... Lippo Karawaci, Tangerang City.*



paradyto said:


> Ticketing Information
> 
> click http://www.a1gp-indonesia.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=71


[/QUOTE]

:cheers:


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

sbyctzn said:


> *Update Gelora Bung Tomo, Surabaya, East Java​*


thx to *sbyctzn*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

nice progress...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Sudiang Indoor Stadium of Makassar, South Sulawesi Island*


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

*New Jakarta Stadium Design Competition*

1st Winner



fcaesarn said:


>


Runner Up



fcaesarn said:


> http://www.iai-jakarta.org
> 
> MAMAN R. SAMADI
> 
> Desain bangunan Green Stadion


3rd Winner



fcaesarn said:


> COSMAS D. GOZALI


4th 



fcaesarn said:


> ZULFACHMI BACHTIAR
> 
> Urban Landscape + Nature + People


5th



fcaesarn said:


> ACHMAD HERY FUAD
> 
> Stadion Oranye Jakarta; Lambaian Sarung Jawara Pesisir Utara


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium, Surabaya, East Java


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Nice designs for the new Jakarta stadium.
Will this be newly built or a reconstruction of current one?
What's the cap?


----------



## Chiricano (Jul 17, 2009)

nice --


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Nice designs for the new Jakarta stadium.
> Will this be newly built or a reconstruction of current one?
> What's the cap?


newly built for sure..
the capacity is around 50000 to 60000 

btw thank you very much



Chiricano said:


> nice --


thanks mate..


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

COPA INDONESIAN FINAL 2009 in Gelora Srivijaya of Palembang, South Sumatra



Balaputradewa said:


> *Final Copa Indonesia 2009*
> *Stadion Gelora Sriwijaya, Jakabaring
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

1st winner of New Jakarta Stadium Design Competition kay:


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Indonesian Super League opening match : Arema Malang vs Persija Jakarta*



>


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

Indonesia goes to Host of World Cup 2022 :banana:


----------



## wonkcerbon (Sep 1, 2004)

that new stadium's designs for jakarta some of it look so cool,I hope another city pick it up to be built in their city


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> Speak english here, folks.


OK OK, i'm sorry


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

r4d1ty4 said:


> *New Jakarta Stadium Design Competition*
> 
> 1st Winner
> 
> ...


I just don't get it. Why should you build a new stadium and with athletic tracks in it, when Jakarta won't even ever held a big athletic competition anymore (except if they bid for the Olympics and it's impossible)? 
Athletic events in Jakarta are only in the grade of national levels not International and the enthusiasm of the people there are very low. You only need small stadiums for this purpose and Jakarta has already had Stadion Madya. It's ridiculous! If it's for WC then don't use athletic tracks.

The main focus of The goverment of Indonesia in sports is to build new athletic facilities in other cities outside Jakarta (especially outside of Java). SEA games and PON (National Sports Week) won't be held in Jakarta anymore and these are the only two athletic events that Indonesia are able to hold for now.


----------



## maciej_sl (Apr 9, 2009)

^^I was about to post a somewhat similar comment about the utility of this new stadium when the renders had been put up, but then I thought maybe they need to have it in North Jakarta? But I am also wondering if they will manage to attract 50 to 60-thousand crowd often, especially in light of an 80,000 seater already standing empty most of the time.


----------



## DjayRX (Mar 1, 2009)

Jakarta should follow Rio de Janerio....
Two main venues 40.000+ :
1 for Athletic / Multi-Purpose (Joao H 60k)
1 for Football-Only (Maracana 87k)

Or Paris with
1 Football Only (Parc des Princess 45k)
1 Athletic / Football with retractable stand - that's a true national stadium, fit all thing (Stade de France 80k)

Jakarta had a 88.000 athletic stadium that never been used lately.... 
Now make a 40k+ (with some easy upgradeable option to some 80+ I hope) Football only !!! :banana:

Stadium stupidity are risin' here in Indonesia....

- PSSI wanna have 40k+ football stadium in Bogor for 2022 WC bid (Is Bogor had any BIG football team ??) while they didn't say nothing about 15-20k stadiums used by 1st & 2nd Super League position (Persipura & Persiwa).... :nuts: hno:

- Tenggarong build 30k retractable roof for I-never-see-'em-on-TV Football Club stadium in very low population city to show their power of Oil-Money... Even it wasn't finished & used for 2008 Indonesian Sports Week where their region is the host.... :bash:

- Who's next is gonna pourin' people's money in a It-can-be-better-!!!-Stadium ??

:banana::banana:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I wonder do the local media in Jakarta and Indonesia question the building of another huge athletics stadium when there is already one in town? Are there voices for a football only stadium?


----------



## DjayRX (Mar 1, 2009)

lpioe said:


> I wonder do the local media in Jakarta and Indonesia question the building of another huge athletics stadium when there is already one in town? Are there voices for a football only stadium?


No, they know nothing....

The location was a slum area before and now the local government wanna build a stadium and sports park... That's all...

the news about the place is that slum people is tryin' to build their house again...


----------



## maciej_sl (Apr 9, 2009)

so there was no feasibility study or any demand estimates before the decision was made...


----------



## DjayRX (Mar 1, 2009)

On the design competition (http://www.iai-jakarta.org) they wrote



> II.2. Konsep Bangunan
> Stadion sepakbola di Taman BMW ini diproyeksikan untuk mewadahi kegiatan olahraga ditingkat nasional maupun internasional. Adapun jenis olahraga yang akan diwadahi meliputi :
> - Atletik - Voli pantai
> - Sepakbola - Olahraga air.
> ...


Rough translation



> II.2 Building concept
> .... Sports Center that fit for:
> - Athletic
> - Football
> ...


It didn't wrote to make a athletic main stadium....
Just a main stadium and the whole place can be used for athletic...

Why none (or there were and didn't win ??) of 'em make a football only main stadium and a training football pitch with an athletic track ??


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Thats because its no profitable, with the athletic track, it will make the stadium, a multi purpose/function. Just similar what they did with Gelora Bung Karno....

also, it will look more grande, at least, they think like that...

big stadium like GBK senayan received their 60% income from non-sports events...

cheers


----------



## maciej_sl (Apr 9, 2009)

I wonder who commissioned this project and what are the chances of constructing it in the format presented by the winner. If the commissioner/administrator of the stadium is the same as for Gelora Bung Karno (which I don't know), then I think it would make more sense to revamp GBK to a multi-purpose-use and use the rest of the money for projects more essential in the city. Because, in my opinion, one stadium could accommodate all spectator needs in Jakarta.


----------



## DjayRX (Mar 1, 2009)

@David-80 : GBK had an athletic track because it was made for Asian Games...

Operator of GBK is "Badan Pengelola Gelora Bung Karno" ( http://gelorabungkarno.blogspot.com/2009/10/gbk-badan-pengelola.html ).....
I don't know which government part they are...


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, I know they made for Asian games, but the other stadium followed them because they sees opportunity for hosting such similar event and non-sports event...which requires a grand size stadium....

As i said, the money that comes to the stadium, mostly are non-sports event....something like church mass and singing, political campaign, rock concert and etc...


cheers


----------



## maciej_sl (Apr 9, 2009)

interesting...in fact the new stadium would be the only one cashing in on athletic events, because the track at GBK is clay, not tartan. I don't think any modern track & field competition takes place on clay surface.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ True, Thats why many of athletic events runs not in GBK, the stadium only purposely serves as opening and closing ceremony events.

cheers


----------



## maciej_sl (Apr 9, 2009)

Does it also mean that the new stadium is a candidate for hosting the World Cup games for the 2018/22 bid?


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

maciej_sl said:


> Does it also mean that the new stadium is a candidate for hosting the World Cup games for the 2018/22 bid?


Yes, it was said like that. But i did remember that this stadium was already planned to be built before the WC bid.


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

little update..special thanks to *OPTX*

Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium, Surabaya, East Java (capacity 50,000)



>


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

The roof is looks like GBK


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

GO INDONESIA!


----------



## tevnalan (Jun 21, 2009)

*Palaran Stadium of Samarinda East Kalimantan*
































































http://media.photobucket.com/image/kalimantan timur stadion/co_geminixx/PembukaanPONKaltimXVII.jpg


----------



## tevnalan (Jun 21, 2009)

*Taman Prestasi Stadium of Bontang, East Kalimantan*


----------



## delroy (Nov 19, 2009)

*stadium os Indonesia*

Stadium is very beautiful of Indonesia. I have given the path of stadium. http://1.gvt0.com/ThumbnailServer2?...g=w160&hl=en&sigh=k2yrV570FlzkmVs7JqLxlmiQSVo It is a modern and bright American style sports bar and diner that consistenly shows major sports action from around the world on numerous large screen TVs.


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

*AFC Asian Cup 2011 Qualifiers : Indonesia vs Kuwait @ Gelora Bung Karno Stadium, Jakarta*

The Crowd













































































































The Game













































































































Aftermatch


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

r4d1ty4 said:


> little update..special thanks to *OPTX*
> 
> Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium, Surabaya, East Java (capacity 50,000)


and
Palaran Stadium of Samarinda East Kalimantan


tevnalan said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/kalimantan timur stadion/co_geminixx/PembukaanPONKaltimXVII.jpg




pls, where are this stadiums on the map?? can anything mark place in Google Earth??


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

more riau stadium


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Great stadiums kay:


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

remind me of Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow..


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

*Undercontruction*



















*Proposed*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Kampar Indoor Stadium of Riau Province, Sumatra*



Kris18 said:


> GOR Kampar, di Bangkinang, Kabupaten Kampar, Riau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Riau Mainland Province goes to Indonesian National Games 2012*



rilham2new said:


> *GOR PEMUDA / Gelanggang Remaja*
> * Planned to be used as BADMINTON venues.
> * Location: Jalan Jendral Sudirman
> * The construction had been commenced since early 2008. It seems the construction had finished already, but the landscaping process is in progress.
> ...


kay:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Riau Mainland Province goes to Indonesian National Games 2012*

Riau University Indoor Stadium...



nowan said:


>


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Pemuda Indoor Stadium of Riau Mainland Province...



Kris18 said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Rumbai Sport Center of Riau Mainland Province*

Underconstruction kay:



Kris18 said:


> *dari lokasi Rumbai Sport Center*
> 
> 
> GOR Senam
> ...


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Update Undercontruction..*


----------



## kosova-fener (Feb 17, 2010)

they gotta stop building tracks around the stadiums, its so anoying.
the stadiums are old fashioned.
if ther was ever a rule about hosting big turnaments like world cup, i would make it that one one stadium out of all proposed would be allowed to have a track around it. i mean we are watching football and not track. there should only be 1 olympic stadium for a country. the rest of of the tracks should be built seperately from football stadiums.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ I want the same thing, but you have to remember though, all the main stadium built and being build right now are for the opening and closing ceremony for the main event like national sports week (indonesia mini olympic) and SEA GAMES. Hence the track fields.

but now cities like Sleman and Samarinda have football-stadium with no tracks.

cheers


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

Stadium at east Borneo


Rivadh said:


> Palaran, Samarinda :cheers:
> 
> Pics by : Ahmad Yani


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

New Project at Riau Province



CrazyForID said:


> progress main stadium PON riau.
> (gambarnya pekerja_proyek)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

(Gelora Bung Tomo, Surabaya-East Java) Status : On Progress












Widana89 said:


> ^^ *Update GBT*


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

Sport Complex At Kuantan Singigi-Riau Province


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## joeylen (Sep 5, 2009)

*Samarinda City-Indonesia (Segiri Stadium, Sempaja Stadium n Palaran Stadium)*

Sempaja Stadium


















Atlet Hotel -Stadium Fasility










Segiri Stadium


----------



## joeylen (Sep 5, 2009)

Segiri Stadium


----------



## joeylen (Sep 5, 2009)

Palaran Stadium


----------



## joeylen (Sep 5, 2009)

Main Gate


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Indonesia have more great stadium..


----------



## indrarko (Jun 7, 2010)

Gelora Senayan Pindah ke Bogor ?

Senin, 17 Mei 2010 - 17:49 WIB
| More
Gelora Senayan Pindah ke Bogor ?

BOGOR (Pos Kota) – Kompleks Gelora Senayan yang sejak lama diwacanakan dipindah ke Kabupaten Bogor bakal menjadi kenyataan. Direncanakan mega proyek yang menyita lahan seluas 1.100 hektar dengan nama Gelora Indonesia Raya (GIR) itu berada ditujuh desa di tiga kecamatan.

“GIR diproyeksikan buat Asian Games 2018,” ungkap Ketua KONI Kabupaten Bogor Albert Pribadi kepada wratawan kemarin. Sebelumnya Ketua I KONI Pusat Mayjen (Purn) Hendarji Soepanji, Wakil Gubernur Jabar Dede Yusuf bersama stafnya sudah mengunjungi salah satu lokasi di Desa Bojongkoneng, Kecamatan Babakan Madang.

Lokasi GIR itu bakal meliputi Desa Cipayung di Kecematan Megamendung, Desa Sukaraja, Cibanon, Gunung Geulis, Sukatani, dan Desa Nagrak di Kecematan Sukaraja serta Desa dan Bojong Koneng, Kecamatam babakan Madang.

Gelora ini akan mengubah kiblat Senayan Jakarta yang selama ini menjadi pusat kegiatan olahraga. “Menurut Pak Hendarji Soepandi, Senayan sudah tak bisa dibuat konsep komplek olahraga yang berprestasi dan menyehatkan,” ujar Albret mengutip pertanyaan Ketua I KONI Pusat.

Kandungan karbon dioksida (CO2) Kota Jakarta telah membuat penat, berbeda dengan Kabupaten Bogor yang memiliki hawa sejuk dengan kondisi alam yang masih eksotis. Selain itu trasportasi dari Jakarta atau Bandara Soekarno Hatta lebih mudah karena adanya jalan Tol.

KONI Kabupaten Bogor sendiri, kata Albert menyambut baik proyek pembuatan kompleks GIR dengan stadion terbesar se-Asia.. Komplek sport center itu bisa menjadi wisata olahraga. “Warga Bogor bisa menikmati fasilitas olahraga yang lebih hebat dari Senayan itu,” ujarnya.

DI GIR ini tak semua cabang olahraga dibangun, sebab untuk menjaga keasrian. Pembangunan akan disesuaikan dengan pertimbangan alam. “Nanti hutan-hutan lindung itu masih ada, sehingga sangat cocok untuk wisata olah raga,” ujarnya. (iwan/dms)

http://www.poskota.co.id/berita-terkini/2010/05/17/gelora-senayan-pindah-ke-bogor

forumers baru nih,mohon bimbingannya


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

in english please...


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

*Progress Report *

1.Gelora Bung Tomo



























2.Riau Main Stadium









progress


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

Perjiwa Tenggarong Stadium, East Borneo


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

_coming soon_
*1. Gede Bage Stadium, Bandung - West Java*









2.Batakan Stadium - Balikpapan - East Borneo


----------



## indrarko (Jun 7, 2010)

Is that Batakan Stadium? I ever saw that pics,but its called Tangerang or Bogor Stadium.

But,it nice! without olympis tracks. and thats really modern football stadium.

looks like San Siro little bit. ehehe 

Hopes Indonesia full of modern stadium..


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

for batakan stadium ,let's see : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=51245743


last progress for Gelora Bung Tomo (source :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=887278&page=16)


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

Gelora 17 Desember(45k)

Location: Mataram, Nusa Tenggara Barat


















































source :http://www.kaskus.us/showthread.php?t=4396912


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe that Persiba proposed a 30,000 seat stadium not a 40.000. It seems that most Indonesians don't understand about stadium atmosphere. They're building (at least proposing) too big stadiums for their city. For example Balikpapan, their small stadium itself isn't always sold-out and their not in Java. So why build a 30.000-seat stadium? They just need 15.000-20.000 seats. If it becomes too small after some time then they could expand some other time. It's more efficient like that.


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

progress report >> Riau Main Stadium


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

Tenggarong Stadium


----------



## Hannover (Jan 20, 2007)

paradyto said:


>


This one looks pretty huge! 

What's the capacity?

It seems that Indonesia has some big indoor stadiums.
I thought the Kelapa Gading Sports Mall was the only one 

By the way - do you also have capacities for:

Sudiang Indoor Stadium
Samarinda Palaran Arena
Pekanbaru Rumbai Sporthall

Because they also look pretty big


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Hannover said:


> This one looks pretty huge!
> 
> What's the capacity?
> 
> ...


that one is around 10k-12k, the new indoor stadium in Surabaya sports center also has the same capacity around 10-12k. 

I think most indoor stadium in Indonesia that purposely built for PON (Indonesia mini Olympics) are in the same capacity like i mentioned above, which is 10K, except for SSC or surabaya sports center, that one is not for PON. For Sports mall is maybe 4k-5k only. very small, considering its like a mall with basketball stadium inside.

Cheers


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

GBT last progress:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

PAYIB said:


> *
> STADION MAGUWOHARJO
> HOME BASE PSS SLEMAN,YOGYAKARTA*
> 
> sumber=http://stadionmaguwoharjo.com/


kay:


----------



## gunny.gunason (Feb 28, 2010)

suprise for Indonesia, great stadium


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## motozine (Jul 11, 2010)

indonesia has a lot of great stadiums...also nice to see a lot of great stadiums is U/C.


----------



## gunny.gunason (Feb 28, 2010)

and more stadium with running track.


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium, Surabaya, East Java























































credits to : *sbyctzn*


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Stadium Palaran from wikipedia










cheers


----------



## novian (Sep 13, 2008)

progress report Riau National Stadium


----------



## kuarif (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone have blueprints for stadium in indonesia


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

kuarif said:


> anyone have blueprints for stadium in indonesia


what do you mean by blueprint? official planning?

btw, here is the aquatic arena rendering that is being constructed for the SEA games next year in Palembang










from Fikr

cheers


----------



## adeperdana05 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Mirip kolam renang olimpiade 2008??? hahaha pers indonesia selalu melebih lebihkan, nyaris serupa aja tidak hahahaha!!! pembohongan publik tuh!!*


----------



## kuarif (Jun 8, 2010)

maybe you could look like this
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451043&page=12


if anything, maybe I'll make a 3d model of the stadium from Indonesia


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ There is a group in Indonesian forum that does sketch-up/3D modeling, but i don't think they made any stadiums in 3D model yet, other than Bung Karno stadium (CMIIW). So, i think its a good start if you interested to build them in 3D :cheers:

cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From Indonesia forum - stadium thread

By samarindaku


SamarindaKU said:


> *dalemnya stadion madya tenggarong (stadion Perjiwa)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

^
Very nice stadium :cheers:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Main Stadium of SEA GAMES 2011 Palembang!*

*Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring Stadium
Jakabaring Sport Center of Palembang, South Sumatra*

Taken on September 12, 2010, will be a main stadium on SEA GAMES 2011 and start to renovation on October 2010. 















Source: http://dafrianto75.multiply.com/photos/album/106/Gelora_Sriwijaya_Jakabaring_Stadion

​


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Aquatic Center (Underconstruction) of SEA GAMES 2011 Palembang!*



David-80 said:


> what do you mean by blueprint? official planning?
> 
> btw, here is the aquatic arena rendering that is being constructed for the SEA games next year in Palembang
> 
> ...






























​


----------



## tevnalan (Jun 21, 2009)

there is so many stadium with running track, but they're so many nice stadium here in Indonesia.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Not sure if posted here already, but this one is from Indonesian forum - The stadium of Persisam samarinda Indonesia super league team from Samarinda East Kalimantan.



Rivadh said:


> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Stadion Segiri Samarinda
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

The home of Satria Muda Britama - ABL/NBL team.

the Britama Arena - inside sports mall kelapa gading


















pics from google/Adhi Gallery

cheers


----------



## Akrylik (Sep 20, 2005)

Hmm as noted by a previous poster, the Indonesia stadia are more often than not, equipped with an athletics track which reduces the crowd atmosphere. The crowd experience is not worth the money in my opinion. Indonesia should follow the leads of other nations with one Olympic stadium, complete with an athletic facility, followed by purpose built football stadia with an emphasis on crowd and match game experience.


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

^^*GELORA BUNG TOMO SURABAYA*


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh my God, you have awesome infrastructure. Those stadiums are not new nor beautiful, but they are big, and with some minor renovations you could have got World Cup 2022 organization.


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

^^ Stadion Mandala Jayapura


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Deltras stadium - Home of Deltra sidoarjo FC










stadium Si Jalak Harupat 


































pic source : google, goal indonesia 

cheers


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

novian said:


> progress report Riau National Stadium


^^


Ryanto said:


> ini aku coba bantu updatenya bro
> TCnya dah mulai diturunkan tinggal 2 TC lagi


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

any infos about Gedebage Stadium in Bandung ?? or project was cancelled ??


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Cubo99 said:


> any infos about Gedebage Stadium in Bandung ?? or project was cancelled ??


Last november, they were still digging the access road into the stadium plus some preparation, 

image from the site : http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/36846435.jpg

Anyway there is a new stadium under construction, in bekasi, 35,000 capacity



















source http://stadion-nusantara.blogspot.com/2010/10/stadion-utama-kabupaten-bekasi.html

cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

This stadium located in Gresik, east Java



David-80 said:


> *Stadion Tri Dharma Gresik*
> 
> *from swaraga*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! Gelora Bung Tomo looks really nice!


----------



## Don KingKong (Mar 29, 2010)

another from : http://stadion-nusantara.blogspot.com/2008/10/stadion-harapan-bangsa.html

*Stadium Harapan bangsa, Aceh Sumatera*


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ still from Harapan Bangsa stadium Aceh.

by Rizki Poenyaphoto. acehfotografer.net










cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Stadion Maguwoharjo

from gampangpuruhita












from Indonesia forum



PAYIB said:


> *Stadion Maguwoharjo*
> _Kapasitas 35 ribu penonton+30 ribu pengungsi Merapi..:lol:_
> *Kandang=*
> _1.PSS Sleman
> 2.Real Mataram Jogja FC(LPI)_





Mimihitam said:


> Stadion Manahan saat LPI kemarin
> oleh Bennylin


cheers


----------



## stefazone (Jun 9, 2010)

*Some New Stadiums in Indonesia*

1. Balikpapan Stadium


















2. Bekasi Stadium









3. Cibinong Stadium
















*sorry if too small


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

PAYIB said:


> *MAGUWOHARJO STADIUM*
> Laga LPI Real Mataram VS Bali de vata





drie said:


> KUANTAN SINGINGI STADIUM (home base PSPS Pekanbaru )
> By : Pekerja_Proyek


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Sultan Agung Stadium - Home of Persiba Bantul FC 



PAYIB said:


> *SULTAN AGUNG STADIUM home base Persiba Bantul.*
> _Lihatlah rumputnya,diimport dari Australia.Drainasenya jg bagus shg rumput tetap kering saat hujan lebat._
> _Stadiun ini cm berjarak 9 km dari Mandala Krida kandang PSIM shg saat kedua tim main bareng kedua kelompok suporter pasti bertemu di jalan.Bentrok deh :nuts::nuts::nuts:_


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Indoor stadium in kuansing, Riau Indonesia



drie said:


> Indoor Stadium Kuansing | Kuantan Singingi | Riau
> Indonesia
> 
> 
> ...





drie said:


> Pemuda Indoor Stadium | Pekanbaru | Riau
> Indonesia
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

drie said:


> Remaja Indoor Stadium | Pekanbaru | Riau
> Indonesia


Interior



drie said:


> Interior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## smg820 (May 26, 2010)

Ken Arok Indoor stadium, Malang City - East Java



smg820 said:


> GOR Ken Arok, Malang - East java
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smg820 (May 26, 2010)

Gajayana Stadium, Malang City - East Java



smg820 said:


> Stadion Gajayana Malang


----------



## smg820 (May 26, 2010)

Kanjuruhan Stadium, Malang - East Java


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

CrazyForID said:


> *Riau Stadium*
> rendering
> 
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

National basketball league stadium 

C-tra arena bandung



















pic from http://fakhrindonesia.blogspot.com/2010/12/nbl-series-2-bandung-garuda-vs-satria.html

cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Inside Gelora Bung Tomo stadium - Surabaya






Maguwoharjo International Stadium - Sleman






Manahan Stadium - Solo






cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

from Indonesia forum



David-80 said:


> stadion Mandala - Persipura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Riau Main Stadium progress




jendry said:


> UPDATE | MAIN STADIUM RIAU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

pls, which stadiums is under construction or proposed now ?? and can you give me some basic info abou them ? thx very much


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring, Palembang, South Sumatra*

when Sriwijaya FC (IDN) vs. Muang Thong United (THA)...



aboy_wew said:


> ada beberapa foto ni SFC vs Muangthong kmren..
> berasa nnton d luar negeri stadion nya..hhihi..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Cubo99 said:


> pls, which stadiums is under construction or proposed now ?? and can you give me some basic info abou them ? thx very much


there are at least three stadium U/C now, bekasi stadium (30,000), gedebage stadium and Riau Stadium (approx 40-50,000 seats). Makassar stadium just had a groundbreaking yesterday and Balikpapan stadium slated to start construction this mid-july 2011

here is one for Riau main Stadium



rilham2new said:


> Ya sudah mari melegakan saraf sejenak. Dengan Update terbaru
> 
> *Progress Main Stadium*
> Gambar oleh artistrik
> ...




cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Balikpapan stadium progress*












yudibali2008 said:


> ^^
> 
> ta bantuin munculin gambarnya ya bro
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Jakabaring Sport City of Palembang, South Sumatra*

*Road to SEA GAMES 2011 - Palembang & Jakarta*
*AQUATIC CENTER*

the rendering...







click to http://img690.imageshack.us/g/konsep20gambar1.jpg/

personal seatkay:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

Update Riau Main Stadium



jendry said:


> aku juga gak sabaran liat stadion ini selesai wid.. :cheers:
> kalau di lihat dari luar si pengerjaannya gak memakan waktu lama lagi.. mudah mudahan aja tidak ada kendala...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Dupank17 (May 10, 2011)

Ternyata negeri kita gak kalah ko ma afrika selatan yg kmren udah jd tuan rumah PD..


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Jakarta Aquatic Stadium*




























Source:http://archiholic99danoes.blogspot.com/2011/02/jakarta-senayan-aquatic-stadium-sport.html


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Si Jalak Harupat Stadium, Bandung, Indonesia*



> Stadion Sijalak Harupat
> 
> 
> 
> ...





D3Y said:


> *Sijalak Harupat Stadium
> Bandung, Indonesia*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1157833&page=6


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

Istora Indoor Stadium, Jakarta



















http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istora_Gelora_Bung_Karno


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Palaran Stadium*




Van Koetai said:


> ​


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium, Surabaya, Indonesia*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/43848506.jpg









http://donesia.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/photo3034.jpg


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring Stadium*




























Source: http://hrs03.wordpress.com/2011/01/...5_1642415454266_1053232747_1726508_2733775_n/


----------



## Dupank17 (May 10, 2011)

Widana89 said:


> *Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sayangnya ni stadion gak Personal Seat...


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring Stadium*



nangz said:


> ....lanjutan
> 
> Stadion Utama
> 
> ...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Dupank17 said:


> Sayangnya ni stadion gak Personal Seat...


English please...hno:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Surabaya*


----------



## 4h3 (May 19, 2008)

dari tret PON RIAU

update Riau Main Stadium

pemasangan personal seat upper tribune




jendry said:


> jepreter. syaiful imam





jendry said:


> kalau tak silaf mata, bagian tribun atas main stadion ada di pasang personal seat juga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

The grass renovation in Gelora Bung Karno










http://media.vivanews.com/images/2011/08/04/118812_perbaikan-stadion-utama-gelora-bung-karno.jpg









http://www.supersoccer.co.id/uploads/pics/GBK_hd_01.jpg

cheers


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Maguwoharjo Stadium, Yogyakarta Province, Indonesia*























































Source


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

---dp---


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Some of the support out of Indonesia is really surprising. Had no idea fan culture was so advanced there


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Tanjung Pinang , Stadion DOMPAK , 40k*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pekanbaru , Stadion Riau , 40k*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Jakabaring Gymnastics Stadium, JSC of Palembang, South Sumatra*



by *Soga Soegiarto*
Source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/4775233


----------



## DjayRX (Mar 1, 2009)

MS20 said:


> ^Nice. Name of teams? League match? Cup tie?


It's Persib BANDUNG vs Semen PADANG...

It's the opening match of this season IPL (Indonesian Premiere League)...


----------



## gunny.gunason (Feb 28, 2010)

Jakabaring Sport City, Palembang
Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring at night



aguuungg said:


> ga bisa ngomong lagi saking keren nya :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gunny.gunason (Feb 28, 2010)

Jakabaring Sport Cyty, Palembang
The Aquatic Stadium



Fikr said:


> Aquatic Stadium Jakabaring


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

wow..nice aquatic center,modern and better then london wings


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

which stadium will be used at sea games ceremony?any preparation photo?


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

guy4versa4 said:


> which stadium will be used at sea games ceremony?any preparation photo?


Gelora Siwijaya Jakabaring Stadion in Jakabaring Sport City of Palembang, South Sumatra.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Prepared to November 11, 2011: Opening Ceremony of SEA GAMES 2011*

*GELORA SRIWIJAYA JAKABARING STADION*
*Jakabaring Sport City of Palembang, South Sumatra*










by *adrian.fajriansyah*
Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianfajriansyah/6312092872/in/photostream/



SaboKingking said:


> by SRIPO/SYAHRUL HIDAYAT


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring
Jakabaring Sport City of Palembang, South Sumatra..



Fikr said:


> The Stadium Sriwijaya Jakabaring Sport City


----------



## cah mayong (Dec 7, 2011)

*GELORA BUMI KARTINI STADIUM JEPARA INDONESIA*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh, MORE PICTURES please!! At least 300 more in one post, please!!


----------



## algojo (Jan 8, 2012)

stadion riau lancang kuning sy lihat sudah hampir selesai,sy perkirakan sudah sekitar 70-80% bangunannya sudah jadi


----------



## anyvan (Jan 26, 2012)

update terbaru main stadium utama riau


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gedebage Stadion of Bandung, West Java*



red roses said:


>


nice progresskay:


----------



## stefazone (Jun 9, 2010)

*Batakan Stadium - Balikpapan, East Kalimantan*




















*Patriot Stadium - Bekasi, West Java*


----------



## stefazone (Jun 9, 2010)

*Some new stadiums in Indonesia*

*Bogor Stadium*









*Cirebon Sport Center*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Kayuagung Indoor Stadion, Kayuagung of South Sumatra*

Kayuagung = Hollywood





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

paradyto said:


> Kayuagung = Hollywood
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

raynsity said:


> paradyto said:
> 
> 
> > Kayuagung = Hollywood
> ...


----------



## kartono 1991 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Maguwoharjo Stadium*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gunny.gunason (Feb 28, 2010)

paradyto said:


> Kayuagung = Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! South Sumatra have more great indoor stadium, nice one!


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring of Palembang, South Sumatra*

ISL 2011-2012..



Balaputradewa said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/balaputradewa/7445560062/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/balaputradewa/7445560450/
> 
> ...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Gelora Sriwijaya Jakabaring of Palembang, South Sumatra*









































































































































by *Huang*

source: https://coffeeoriental.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/lets-get-party-closing-ceremony-sea-games-2011/
source: http://coffeeoriental.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/good-job-opening-ceremony-sea-games-2011/


----------



## gunny.gunason (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jakabaring Sport City of Palembang, South Sumatra*

AQUATIC JAKABARING STADIUM










source










source










source


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*Riau Main Stadium
University Of Riau - Pekanbaru*





































*By. Nowan*


----------



## drie (Feb 4, 2010)

*Riau Main Stadium
University of Riau - Riau*





































_Source :_ http://images.kompas.com/photos/album/89935


----------



## sivagopi (Oct 17, 2012)

*Jakarta to build a World-Class football stadium in the year 2013*

Jakarta will begin the construction of a "world class" 50,000 capacity football stadium next year, according to the city governor Joko Widodo.

The 109 Million US dollar project in North Jakarta was expected to be completion by the end of 2014.

The stadium is to be constructed on 6.6 hectare plot of land and it also include a park and a man made lake.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

^Let's hope its rectangular.


----------



## djidma11 (Mar 11, 2012)

MS20 said:


> ^Let's hope its rectangular.


No  This is BMW Park stadium,with a track  I hope they changed the design,but I don't believe it


----------



## djidma11 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Stadion Jalak Harupat*


----------



## thekonil (May 30, 2012)

*Indonesia have many beautiful stadium*

















*RIAU MAIN STADIUM*



















*GEDEBAGE STADIUM*



















*PALARAN STADIUM

















HAJI IMBUT STADIUM

















GELORA BUNG TOMO STADIUM


*


----------



## kartono 1991 (Mar 28, 2012)

*MAGUWOHARJO STADIUM*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kartono 1991 (Mar 28, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kartono 1991 (Mar 28, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

what is an average attendance in football league in indonesia ?


----------



## sang kodok (Jul 9, 2011)

don't know about the average attendance, but here is a clue

as long as the clubs play at their own ground, the stadium occupancy rate is well over 75%

clubs that can't reach this feat are
1. persija jakarta. despite their popularity, they are now in serious financial trouble (hell, every club is!!) and regularly forced to play their home matches some 500km outside jakarta because of -insert some jokes here-
2. pelita (read : nobody's club). their homebase is in bandung, which is the home of everybody's club aka persib.
3. mitra kukar. play at a 35k stadium which is too much for them

the stadiums capacity
persib 25/40k (both stadiums can be considered as their own ground)
arema 40k
persipura 30k
sriwijaya 43k
persepam 15k
persisam 20k
gresik 30k
persela 12k
persija 88k
persidafon 15k
pelita 25/40k (same with persib)
mitra kukar 35k
barito 10k
psps 10k
persita 10k
persiba 13k
persiwa 20k
persiram 12k


----------



## mamangvilla (Jun 23, 2009)

According to Wikipedia the average number is about 10k. 
That are probably the number of ticket sold, but the actual attendance is much higher.
The problem is, most of the stadium are at full capacity on most game, but the club rarely, if ever, sold out all of the tickets.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

rawr said:


> Is there any big track-less stadium (>40k capacity football specific stadium) in Indonesia? would like to see some pics





Cubo99 said:


> I think not....except Maguwoharjo stadium


There is one U/C right now, Batakan Stadium in Balikpapan












Aditwinznet said:


> Jelajah Jalan Raya dari Batu Ampar ke Batakan
> biar panas" HAJAR


Cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Jember Sports Garden Stadium



Dtk Pendem said:


> Progres Jember Sport Garden....





Armanlesmana said:


>





Armanlesmana said:


>


_credit photos by *Armanlesmana*_


Cheers


----------



## rawr (Mar 26, 2011)

^^cool. thanks for sharing


----------



## tonyfernandes (Nov 2, 2013)

David-80 said:


> Jember Sports Garden Stadium


Sekarang daerah2 mulai berlomba bangun stadion baru seperti di jember dan daerah lain bisa nyontoh tuh daerah khususnya kota Besar yang belom mempunyai stadion kelas internasional


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Patriot Stadium Bekasi



Ghenks said:


> View dari kantor Walikota Bekasi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

newest aerial view of GBLA Stadium Bandung



cyberprince said:


> image hosting
> 
> Foto dikirim line by cici zahara..
> 
> Suka banget ama view dari sini. So colorful :cheers:



Cheers


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ there is not access roads, parking slots ... ?? wtf


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Cubo99 said:


> ^^ there is not access roads, parking slots ... ?? wtf


I think its not done yet. but You know in Indonesia, they mostly starts building the parkingpark and access to the stadium after the stadium itself is finished or when we realized its actually needed a parking space :nuts:


Welcome to Indonesia planning 101. :lol:


Cheers


----------



## tonyfernandes (Nov 2, 2013)

Cubo99 said:


> ^^ there is not access roads, parking slots ... ?? wtf


support facilities of the stadium is not 100% finished, and is currently still finishing stages including access roads and parking areas


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

according to this info from our indonesian forum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109059570&postcount=130

Budget for BMW stadium in Jakarta is now already approved and in bidding process 




stefazone said:


>





anOz said:


> Pemenang 1 lomba disain Stadion Taman BMW...


hopefully the construction will commence soon, its a shame only Jakarta that dont have a newly built stadium in Indonesia major cities, even the suburb of bekasi and bogor have two new stadium :nuts:



Cheers


----------



## tonyfernandes (Nov 2, 2013)

^^ 
true, because Jakarta need a new stadium to replace the GBK stadium with age that has been damaged and many facilities such as drainage, etc..
if the BMW stadium is already so it will be a new icon stadium Indonesia


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

^^ Yeap, you rite 

btw, i just found out another Stadium in Bekasi, so there are two stadium U/C : Patriot Stadium and Bekasi stadium for porda :nuts:

this one is the one for porda that i just found out



tazpeople said:


> Ini nemu maket Stadion Kabupaten Bekasi / Stadion Cikarang :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers


----------



## tonyfernandes (Nov 2, 2013)

^^
woow,, I just know, it's good news that the stadium may soon be finished and could be used.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Progress Jember Sports Garden (JSG), jember - jatim / 20 Nov 2013


Armanlesmana said:


> Monggo mas hope bisa di nikmati pictnya.





Armanlesmana said:


>





Armanlesmana said:


>


_credit photos by Armanlesmana_


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Batakan Stadium Balikpapan 



yudibali2008 said:


> stadion persiba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

red roses said:


> Credits to Agrabudi Dinata & Inu Wisnu
> 
> LED GBLA
> 
> ...


Cheers


----------



## skyscraper_b055 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ada update Kanjuruhan ga? kemaren pas lawan DC united kayaknya udah berubah.


----------



## tonyfernandes (Nov 2, 2013)

Kredit point untuk GBLA stadium pertama di Indonesia dengan AdBoard LED. Timnas boleh donx pindah markas ke GBLA yg lebih bagus and baru fasilitasnya.


----------



## ridhori787 (Dec 16, 2013)

salam kenal semuanya ...indonesia memiliki banyak stadium yang keren,dan megah..semoga diiringi sama perawatan yang baik


----------



## Dtk Pendem (Feb 16, 2013)

Advertising e-board instaling in Kanjuruhan Stadium










https://www.facebook.com/JiwaArema87


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Jakabaring Beach Volley Arena



















Source :

-. http://trendygalih.com/2011/10/venue-dan-stadion-sea-games-2011-palembang/

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=0CIUBEDMoXzBfahUKEwiZkbuowcPIAhVGGY4KHZ-LBZA


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

JAKABARING SHOOTING RANGE



















Source : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485967&page=83


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Wall Climbing Jakabaring





































Source :

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CB0QMygCMAJqFQoTCNTwhpbGw8gCFcdtjgodKTYAOg

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CFkQMyg2MDZqFQoTCNTwhpbGw8gCFcdtjgodKTYAOg

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CF8QMyg8MDxqFQoTCNTwhpbGw8gCFcdtjgodKTYAOg

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CEkQMygmMCZqFQoTCNTwhpbGw8gCFcdtjgodKTYAOg


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Water Ski Jakabaring



















Source :

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCIQMygHMAdqFQoTCInSyqPHw8gCFc4EjgodDQUFIQ

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...0CCwQMygpMCk4ZGoVChMIz7yLtcfDyAIVUhiOCh3UXAYP


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Roller Jakabaring Arena



















Source :

-. http://trendygalih.com/2011/10/venue-dan-stadion-sea-games-2011-palembang/

-. http://v-images2.antarafoto.com/rp-or_1321158301_re_455x232.jpg


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Jakabaring Archery Field



















Sumber :

-.http://aug17indonesia.com/main/static_page/jakabaringaf

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CB0QMygCMAJqFQoTCMbWuJ7Kw8gCFQtXjgodmK4ESw


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Jakabaring Aquatic Stadium




























Source :

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CD8QMygcMBxqFQoTCLfB48fLw8gCFcptjgodLw4CEA

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CB4QMygDMANqFQoTCLfB48fLw8gCFcptjgodLw4CEA

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CDoQMygXMBdqFQoTCLfB48fLw8gCFcptjgodLw4CEA


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Jakabaring Baseball And Softball Venue










Source : http://trendygalih.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/venue-base-ball-soft-ball.jpg


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Jakabaring Sport Science Centre










Source : http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CBwQMygAMABqFQoTCLD6mIPOw8gCFRJyjgod8hYBUA


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Jakabaring Athleties Village



















Source :

-.http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CE0QMygqMCpqFQoTCIfk_-DPw8gCFdcLjgodD6wFbw

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCsQMygQMBBqFQoTCJfXuNnOw8gCFRWRjgodHqkA8w


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Palembang Sport And Convention Centre



















Source :

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCQQMygJMAlqFQoTCKL9qOfQw8gCFQ_UjgodL38Daw

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCEQMygEMARqFQoTCJ6N2PfQw8gCFYpyjgodONgGvg


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

GBLA Stadium, Bandung city :cheers:








:cheers:

The picture isn't belong to me...


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Batakan stadium in Kalimantan island, now waiting for the roof installation:



the photo isn't belong to me


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Maguwoharjo international stadium - Yogyakarta


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

GELORA BUNG KARNO STADIUM - JAKARTA










GELORA BUNG TOMO STADIUM - SURABAYA










GELORA SRIWIJAYA STADIUM - PALEMBANG










Source :

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCQQMygCMAJqFQoTCKSN84ib-MgCFUuKlAodkBcEgQ

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCYQMygEMARqFQoTCKqes7ia-MgCFUSKlAodXnIPHw

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCMQMygBMAFqFQoTCMqFnMaa-MgCFQOslAods3UC3g


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

PALARAN STADIUM - SAMARINDA










RIAU MAIN STADIUM - PEKANBARU










BANDUNG LAUTAN API STADIUM - BANDUNG










Source :

-. http://assets-a1.kompasiana.com/statics/crawl/552a356a6ea834ba488b4567.jpeg?t=o&v=1200

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CBwQMygBMAFqFQoTCP7DnJOa-MgCFQgZlAodgfQIwA

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCsQMygJMAlqFQoTCIjFvM6b-MgCFYMalAod8kgJIQ


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

MANDALA STADIUM - JAYAPURA










AJI IMBUT STADIUM - KUTAI KERTANEGARA










PAKANSARI STADIUM - BOGOR










SI JALAK HARUPAT STADIUM - BANDUNG REGENCY










Source :

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CFIQMygvMC9qFQoTCJK31YSd-MgCFcEblAodubUGPw

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...0CBMQMygQMBA4ZGoVChMI_pOfhZz4yAIVho6UCh1KQg3p

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a-IJhX_diM&ei=88o6Von0GeLBmwW1qaqIDg&tbm=isch

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...tnKPSK9C5M&ei=jdE6VoOPI4nQ0gTqj5DADg&tbm=isch


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

PATRIOT STADIUM - BEKASI CITY










MAGUWOHARJO STADIUM - SLEMAN










WIBAWA MUKTI STADIUM - BEKASI REGENCY










Source :

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...DDUKRecS_M&ei=Nss6VpmvMqHwmAXox5KIAQ&tbm=isch

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...3M4C6FbrIM&ei=TMs6VsuGPMK2mwWutIGQCQ&tbm=isch

-. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CE8QMygpMClqFQoTCM-Cv6ut-MgCFeJ2pgodSdkObg


----------



## bima_mtks (Jan 10, 2012)

menurut saya kalo Indonesia mencalonkan diri jadi tuan rumah Piala Asia mampu deh, mungkin dananya aja yang perlu dipersiapkan untuk akses dan memperbaiki fasilitas pendukung lainnya, 6-8 stadion cukup lah buat helat pertandingan piala asia, semoga di tahun 2023 terwujud, dan dalam 2 dekade kedepan Indonesia bisa calonin jadi tuan rumah olimpiade atau piala dunia sekalian


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

PAKANSARI STADIUM - BOGOR




























Source : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594693&page=35


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

BATAKAN STADIUM PROGRES - BALIKPAPAN, EAST KALIMANTAN PROVINCE


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

DHARMASRAYA STADIUM - DHARMASRAYA REGENCY, WEST SUMATERA PROVINCE



















Source : http://ranahberita.com/17768/galeri-foto-gagahnya-stadion-baru-di-dharmasraya


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

DOMPAK ISLAND MAIN STADIUM PLAN - TANJUNG PINANG, RIAU ISLAND PROVINCE


----------



## ziuma (Oct 19, 2016)

Batakan would be a nice stadium
like Estádio da Luz


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ yes the stadium is look alike


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

Gelora Bung Karno Main Stadium Renovation for 2018 Asian Games




































All photos courtesy of suara.com


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

*Stadium In Papua Province

Mandala Stadium - Jayapura City






Mimika Stadium - Mimika Regency*


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

*Stadium In West Java Province

Patriot Candrabhaga Stadium - Bekasi City*






*Wibawa Mukti Stadium - Bekasi Regency*






Pakansari Stadium - Bogor Regency






Gelora Bandung Lautan Api Stadium - Bandung City






Si Jalak Harupat Stadium - Bandung Regency


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

*Stadium In East Kalimantan Province

Palaran Stadium - Samarinda City






Aji Imbut Stadium - Kutai Kertanegara Regency
*





*Batakan Stadium (Progress) - Balikpapan City*


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

del


----------



## layanganterbang (Jan 18, 2013)

stadion di kaltim dsign nya emang keren2 , mantap betul deh :booze:


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

BATAKAN STADIUM PROGRES - BALIKPAPAN, EAST KALIMANTAN PROVINCE










Source : https://www.facebook.com/pitriansyah.rian


----------



## layanganterbang (Jan 18, 2013)

Putra Bantaeng said:


> BATAKAN STADIUM PROGRES - BALIKPAPAN, EAST KALIMANTAN PROVINCE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bagus juga nih hasil  , masalah atap stadion ini yang bermasalah apa sdh berees :cheers:


----------



## daus06 (Aug 18, 2015)

layanganterbang said:


> bagus juga nih hasil  , masalah atap stadion ini yang bermasalah apa sdh berees :cheers:


tetap pakai tiang mas


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

An Old Gelora Bung Karno Stadium Picture









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208091082654930&set=gm.958393360973943&type=3&theater


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Update the progress of Batakan Stadium :






by Edy Santoso from Fb


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

columns, columns, columns ... :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Cubo99 said:


> columns, columns, columns ... :bash::bash::bash:



by DJ ongos

Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium, Surabaya


by Barmawi jalil


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Maguwoharjo Stadium, Yogyakarta


by Brecklin Ryan YK

Watubelah Stadium Progress in West Java


by Andik Haka


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

edit


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Banda Aceh , Stadion Harapan Bangsa*










































If you want to see a lot of Indonesian Stadiums pictures over 15,000 capacity , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Indonesia


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

5 top stadiums in West Java province


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Gelora Bung Karno stadium is under construction for Asian Games 2018 :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ New individual seats for GBK Stadium already come


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

What a view from Barombong (Makassar) and Barnabas (Papua) stadium...


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Patriot stadium, Bekasi :



Maguwoharjo stadium, Yogyakarta :




Source: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ForumDiskusiStadionIndonesia/?fref=nf


----------



## fajar shidq (Feb 25, 2017)

stadion barnabas itu keren banget backgroundya


----------



## fajar shidq (Feb 25, 2017)

renshapratama said:


> Gelora Bung Karno stadium is under construction for Asian Games 2018 :cheers:


aku liat kok penerangannya jadi terang banget ya, termasuk tribunnya. keren ini..


----------



## fajar shidq (Feb 25, 2017)

aku ada banyak foto-foto srtadion tri dharma gresik circa 2011-2016, ya foto random sih, yang mau aku share tapi lupa FD nya dimana -_-


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

renshapratama said:


> 5 top stadiums in West Java province :


6 top stadiums in East Kalimantan province :cheers: :


----------



## Putra Bantaeng (Oct 14, 2010)

Jati Diri Stadium - Semarang, Central Java Orivince



















Progres : 



















Source : 
-. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594693&page=46
-. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594693&page=43


----------



## Levifajri (Mar 26, 2017)

Mantap. Di tunggu post2 pict & vid stadion selanjutnya


----------



## syarifkhairul (Feb 8, 2018)

anyone got the masterplan for gelora bung karno sports complex?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Depok , Stadion Merpati*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Papua , Stadion Papua Bangkit (SPABA) , 40,263 , 2019*


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Are any of the U20 World Cup stadia getting any renovations or temporary upgrades for next years tournament?


----------



## Antijudischen (Sep 14, 2010)

IanCleverly said:


> Are any of the U20 World Cup stadia getting any renovations or temporary upgrades for next years tournament?


Yes they are in renovation. A few stadiums get quite massive renovation and others just repaired and embellished.

Gelora Bung Tomo Stadium (Surabaya)


























source
Jakabaring Stadium (Palembang)

















source

Kapten I Wayan Dipta Stadium (Bali)








source

the rest are:
Gelora Bung Karno Stadium (Jakarta) - still on good condition due to already renovated on 2018 (for Asian Games)








source

Stadion Si Jalak Harupat (Bandung) - this one has the slowest progress than any other stadium








source

Stadion Manahan (Solo) - still on good condition due to already has a big renovation last year








source


----------



## Tered (Apr 28, 2016)

10/2/2022
*Indonesia riot - live: Fifa says ‘dark day’ for football after 125 killed in stadium stampede*








Indonesia revises death toll from football stadium stampede


Officials have revised the earlier figure of 174 deaths




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Indonesian football stadium where stampede killed over 130 people to be demolished*






_This tragedy certainly was not the stadium's fault. Look at the people in attendance & perhaps the police/military._


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^"Part of a plan to 'thoroughly transform' Indonesian association football", huh? Don't know at this point if this means a rectangular football-only stadium on that site (which would be nice), though (echoing your statement) its shape certainly didn't cause last month's disaster, either.

Plus, I believe such a plan must have begun with the opening of the Jakarta International Stadium earlier this year...


----------

